# A documentary I scored on ABC: NEW VIDEO FILES



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey folks,

if you are in the Philadelphia/NJ area, a period documentary I scored and did the audio post production for will air tonight, April 26th, at 7:30pm on ABC Philadelphia (channel 6)(instead of the Wheel of Fortune =o )
It deals with Philadelphia in the 1870's and some of the city's history greatest episodes.

*EDIT: sorry about the large files. I have now added a couple more video clips and fixed the issue with the Catto story...*

http://www.decamusic.com/pdc_doc02.html (Octavius Catto)

http://www.decamusic.com/pdc_doc05.html (Centenial)

http://www.decamusic.com/pdc_doc07.html (Main Title)
I really missed not having strings legato at the time for this one. I now have LASS, so things will be better in the future. If things go well, i'll be able to get this one recorded with a live orchestra...

and a small tune here:
http://www.decamusic.com/the_performing_arts/City_Hall.mp3 (City Hall)

Thanks for watching/listening!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 26, 2011)

Congreats, Patrick!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Thanks so much for your on-gong support Gunther 

I just heard that the documentary did really well last night: It won the time period beating everything else on the big six network stations.

Nice to know meaningful programming still can draw TV audiences...


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*



Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Apr 27 said:


> It won the time period beating everything else on the big six network stations.



Due to the music, no doubt! :D 

Congrats!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*



RiffWraith @ Wed Apr 27 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Apr 27 said:
> 
> 
> > It won the time period beating everything else on the big six network stations.
> ...



Ha, I am not that dellusional... :mrgreen: 

Thanks man, I appreciate it!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

The music works perfectly. 

It's great to have high profile work. 

Congrats!


----------



## Mike Greene (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Very cool! 8) Nice music in the clip you linked.


----------



## Darryl Jackson (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Congrats Patrick! I got a chance to see the whole thing, your music was great.

Have you gotten confirmation yet on whether you will be doing the score/audio post production for the future parts of the documentary?


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Congratulations Patrick, nice work.  

Maybe you can re-use the score for an Arizona documentary in the future too? :(


----------



## wst3 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congrats... don't know that I can watch it when it airs, but I'll be asking TIVO to record it!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Thank you so much guys. 
Coming from you all it means a lot to me!

Guy: yes, it is great to have our work featured in higher profile markets.
Your music certainly deserves recognition on a large scale.
It is only a matter of time (and networking)
:wink: 

Hey Mike, thanks for your support as well. You're a consumed pro so your kind words always make me feel good!

Thanks Gregory  
I hear you about Arizona. That score would need a lot more dissonance... :evil: 

Thanks Daryl!
Glad that you enjoyed it. It looks like the producers are very happy with my role so far, so as long as I don't misbehave, I am on for the first full episode...

Hey wst3, thanks!
Don't waste your time looking for it tonight, it aired last night, therefore the stats... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Nice one Patrick!


----------



## JohnG (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

congratulations, Patrick! very happy for you!

couldn't get the video link to work but the audio sounds good.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Mr Anxiety: (what a relevant name for those that work in our industry!) thanks so much!

Hey John, thank you so much my friend! 
Video link is a little slow: it takes a while to load , but it works...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Congrats, Pat! I'm sure the music's great. 8)


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Apr 27 said:


> Congrats, Pat! I'm sure the music's great. 8)



Thank you for your unconditional support mon cher ami! :wink:


----------



## Dave Connor (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Very nice Patrick and congrats! (I was able to hear City Hall and working on the other which may just be a longer load time.)


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Congratulations Patrick!

Great work. 

So this is why we haven't had time yet for a beer?

o-[][]-o 

Michael


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

very cool!...congrats Patrick


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Hi Hans, thank you so much!
I hope that everything's well with you and your family!

Hey Dave, I appreciate the kind words, cheers! o-[][]-o 

Michael, thanks! Yes, that and a really busy school schedule, a bunch of commercials, family's responsibilities...etc
Things ae slowing down a bit, so we should hook up soon!

Hey Craig, thanks Maestro!
Hope the touring life is not too draining. _-) 

Congrats on your success as a recording artist!


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Patrick, congratulations, and what I could hear worked very well!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Patrick, congratulations man! Love it.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: A documentary I scored on ABC tonight*

Is there a link where I can watch the video and hear the music.
The Octavia link seems that QuickTime isn't working...
Since hearing Herbie on the Guitar a few weeks back and living in Center City for a year I had to check it out...

Thanks PC


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Hannes, thanks! I may call upon you for the first full fledge episode...

Thanks so much for the kind words Frederick!

Hey Chimuelo, I had no idea you used to live in Philly!
Make sure to let me know if you are in the area: we can hang.
No Herbie in the 19th century!


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 29, 2011)

I get more money if I don't take the comped room from Trumps or Borgata.
I just jump on the SEPTA Train back to Center City and hang with my bro's.
You'd love the Multi Reed player I work there with.
He's another Roland Kirk/Bennie Maupin skill level performer.
If in NYC check him out, JD Parran is his name. Can't find a live performer like that except in a few places. When not gigging in the Village or SoHo, he bites his lip and plays gigs in AC. We do Weather Report, Cool School, BeBop, and lots of great originals, a couple of mine too.
Next time I gig there I will pm you.
You can come to the gig in AC and get comps, or we can hit South Street, Gino's, etc. back in town.

Orevua Mon Frere.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 30, 2011)

Cool man!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 30, 2011)

monsoir Chimuelo - please do let us know when you are in Philly/AC - I'd love to catch the show and meet you!


----------



## wst3 (Apr 30, 2011)

And Patrick - there are, apparently, several folks from this forum here in Philly - we really do need to try to do a meet and greet!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 30, 2011)

Anytime man!

OK, I'll start a thread...


----------



## ricother (May 1, 2011)

I specially like the main title.
I agree, it would sound better with legato strings, but still, beautiful!

Congratulations for the high profile job o-[][]-o


----------



## Jimbo 88 (May 1, 2011)

Patrick, Congrats on the job!

Hey, don't underestimate the effect music has on ratings. I've been working on Docs for 15+ years now and I can tell you that music being good of bad or non-present or mixed poorly DOES have an effect. People watching do not pay attention to things like music overtly, but when it is not right/good they know something is off. They can't tell you why, but they feel the show is of less quality and will tune out.

So..Great Job!


----------



## Rob (May 5, 2011)

thanks for posting this, Patrick, a very instructive documentary... and your music is spot on! Just perfect


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 5, 2011)

Thank you so much Rob!
I hope that everything's well o-[][]-o


----------



## Rob (May 6, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ 5th May 2011 said:


> Thank you so much Rob!
> I hope that everything's well o-[][]-o



everything is fine down here, Patrick, thank you! likewise I hope of you! o-[][]-o


----------

